# Need some help choosing a new toy...



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys..Im new to this forum and was wondering if I could get some of your infinite knowledge in choosing my next atv..I have been researching and looking at the Brute Force 750 (around $7000 at the dealer for new 09)..the Outlander 800 MAX XT (09 no power steering for $9000)..and possibly a Arctic Cat 700 Mud Pro..if i could get some info on what you would choose and why it would be much appreciated..just some info on what ill be doing with whatever I get is Mudding, Trail Riding and Hunting...where I hunt you have to all the mudding and trail riding to get there..and I dont mind doing the snorkels, lift etc.. myself

Thanks


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

chapy4650 said:


> Hey guys..Im new to this forum and was wondering if I could get some of your infinite knowledge in choosing my next atv..I have been researching and looking at the Brute Force 750 (around $7000 at the dealer for new 09)..the Outlander 800 MAX XT (09 no power steering for $9000)..and possibly a Arctic Cat 700 Mud Pro..if i could get some info on what you would choose and why it would be much appreciated..just some info on what ill be doing with whatever I get is Mudding, Trail Riding and Hunting...where I hunt you have to all the mudding and trail riding to get there..and I dont mind doing the snorkels, lift etc.. myself
> 
> Thanks


Hard to beat the Brute...more bang for the buck. I ride with a friend that bought a brand new 09 Mud Pro and I don't see where the extra money for one goes..it's not what I'd call a torque monster. I spend a lot of time extracting him from some bad situations when he thinks he can hang with my Brute. No brag just fact.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

...im definitely leaning towards the brute just for the price i can get it for.. but im still up in the air with the whole thing


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I would say go on a ride with a group that has the bikes your interested in and see how they perform and possibly ride them. Evaluate how they perform with how much your wanting to spend. There all great machine's in there own way


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep go test all the 4 wheelers your interested in .. and see what fits your needs wants and desires ..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I would say go on a ride with a group that has the bikes your interested in and see how they perform and possibly ride them. Evaluate how they perform with how much your wanting to spend. There all great machine's in there own way



So, when can I go ride yours??? Bwaaahhhaahahahaha!!! Jk, that is a beast you have!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Seriously....I totally agree with both these guys. I am in the exact same delima. Now these days, there's so many different bikes, styles, set-ups you can get on bikes. It's all in what YOU want and need to fit you the best. Not to mention what your pocket book can handle!! Just my .02...


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

I would go with the brute. I love mine and there's tons of aftermarket parts available for them. The cam am would be sweet but not worth the extra money to me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

throttlejock27 said:


> I would go with the brute. I love mine and there's tons of aftermarket parts available for them. The cam am would be sweet but not worth the extra money to me.


I agree. You can make a Brute into anything you want...when ever you want. Can't always say that with the rest...and the aftermarket availibility for the Brute is..well...never-ending!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

There is 2k difference in the price ....just think what mods and accessories you can do to the brute for 2k! Both are good machines, but I dont believe Can Ams are worth the extra money ...but I've not ridden one either.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

chapy4650 said:


> Hey guys..Im new to this forum and was wondering if I could get some of your infinite knowledge in choosing my next atv..I have been researching and looking at the Brute Force 750 (around $7000 at the dealer for new 09)..the Outlander 800 MAX XT (09 no power steering for $9000)..and possibly a Arctic Cat 700 Mud Pro..if i could get some info on what you would choose and why it would be much appreciated..just some info on what ill be doing with whatever I get is Mudding, Trail Riding and Hunting...where I hunt you have to all the mudding and trail riding to get there..and I dont mind doing the snorkels, lift etc.. myself
> 
> Thanks


Um, you ride at RR?

I have a brute 750 and love it other then a couple of annoyances
1) you can't keep the rear seal from leaking.
2) No 4 on the fly, you kind of have to work it into 4 wheel and if you are already stuck it doesn't ever seem to want to go in.
3) holding the diff lock sucks.

I think the mud pros seem to be great but I know nothing about there reliability and dealers seem far and few. The mud pros are pre-snorkeled so warranty is never an issue and they give you real tires, not something thats going to take up space in your garage the first week when you have to get some serious treads for your bike.

A friend has a canned ham, every time it sees water the belt slips. maybe it's just his.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

idk what RR is so i probably dont ride there lol im actually north from you right by the space center...i havent had any problems whatsoever with my arctic cat 700 cept the gauge..thats why i put the mud pro in the running..i know everything has its problems so im not descriminating on brand really...i just want the best bang for my buck..kissimmee motorsports had new 2009 brute force 650 for $6000 cash out the door...is there a big difference in the 650 compared to the 750?


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

RR= river ranch in polk county


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

nope never been there


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> So, when can I go ride yours??? Bwaaahhhaahahahaha!!! Jk, that is a beast you have!!


 Come to Mudaholics, you break it you fix it!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

IMO Mud Pro is a fail. The mark up on them is outrageous. Can ams are nice but not really worth the extra cash to me. If I had to buy a new bike it would either be a 850 polaris or a Tunder Cat. Brutes are cool too, but everyone I have ever ridden with has either blown up or smoked a belt.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Come to Mudaholics, you break it you fix it!



thats a hell of a deal!!!:bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

yep right up until you find out how much it cost to fix a Canned Ham lol


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

chapy4650 said:


> idk what RR is so i probably dont ride there lol im actually north from you right by the space center...i havent had any problems whatsoever with my arctic cat 700 cept the gauge..thats why i put the mud pro in the running..i know everything has its problems so im not descriminating on brand really...i just want the best bang for my buck..kissimmee motorsports had new 2009 brute force 650 for $6000 cash out the door...is there a big difference in the 650 compared to the 750?


I have both a 750 and 650i, I actually had the 650i before I traded the 750 from a friend..... I really dont see the difference between the two, the day I got my 650i he and I went riding and we raced them on a dirt straight, stayed neck and neck several times... and I got my 650i for $5200 out the door... My opinion its hard to beat a Brute :rockn:


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> yep right up until you find out how much it cost to fix a Canned Ham lol


well i know how much it costs to buy one..so IMO its still a good deal


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Come to Mudaholics, you break it you fix it!


 
LMAO!!!! I wish I could go, Unfortunately I have to work that weekend. Theres NO WAY out of it, no more vacation, or sick time for the rest of this year. I would prolly be too skeered to throttle that baby anyway!! Big chicken, I am!!!


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Hard to beat the brutes bang for the buck, But I would also consider the dealers nearby, good service or easily and quickly accessible parts. It sucks when you miss out on a wicked weekend because the dealer does'nt carry enough stock or offers poor service. I love my Brute! , just my 2 cents, good luck shopping.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Depends on what you will be doing with it. But the Brute is the cheapest, alot of aftermarket parts, and it is fairly easy to work on.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

well...now down to the nitty gritty...i hate trying to negotiate with dealerships..:nutkick: such a pain


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Id go with the brute. Lots of info on this site. Pretty much "The Brute Encyclopedia". Everyone has already done the dirty work in modding these atvs. Just pick a mod and do it. Brutes can work all week and play hard in the mud all day long. Very versatile machine. I use mine for work mostly then take it to mud runs and bring home a trophy. They do have their issues. You just get used to it and learn how to deal with it. Mainly leaky seals on the drive system. So much you can do to a brute. Plus the price is good. I dont know much about the other atvs out there besides the kawi's. I work at a kawi dealership and I've seen all the other atvs out there and they dont even come close to the Brutes. Farmers, hunters, and mudders love them!


----------

